
DietPi: Lightweight justice for your single-board computer - Couto
http://www.dietpi.com/
======
payne92
Underlying GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/Fourdee/DietPi](https://github.com/Fourdee/DietPi)

------
Zekio
Looks like you get a lot of install customization

